# O give me a home, where the buffalo roam



## FatDaddyJones (Jan 5, 2013)

Don't know that this one deserves its own topic, but I couldn't find a better place to put it. This is not the American Bison, but rather a water buffalo. Interestingly in Thailand, where I shot this pic, the word buffalo is the worse curse word that you can possibly say. I don't think this buffalo really cares. 

Shot with a 7D.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Jan 5, 2013)

That's a great shot with the mono reeds in the background and the tongue lick! What a fun shot!

I do wish your watermark wasn't quite so big and distracting. That cotton pickin' *BUFFALO(!)* watermark! (Pardon my foul language! LOL)


----------



## FatDaddyJones (Jan 7, 2013)

I had a lot of fun shooting this. What was really funny was that this normally very docile creature didn't like his picture being taken for some reason, and started charging after me. I jumped in the back of my Ranger and kept shooting. There were a couple of guys who watching after the buffalo that were laughing their heads off. Thankfully, you don't have to have release forms for buffalo. I don't think he would have signed it.


----------



## anand (Jan 8, 2013)

Nice image and story. Most of the wild life are photographed whether they like it or not. And they do not even know or care how the image is .............


----------

